# Serving string diameter



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm guessing this answer depends on the string and the nocks, but... is there a standard serving size diameter?

I have some BCY 'diamond back', which the label says is 0.018 inches in diameter. I ran out of D-Loop cord, so I don't know if the D-loop will provide extra hold, (and it's keeping me from finishing putting my bow back together) but the serving material seems a little thin to hold my nocks.

I'm thinking to going to 0.025 inch diameter stuff, as opposed to the next BCY increment, which is 0.021.

I don't want to get it too tight, but I don't want slack in the nock if I can help it, if only because I don't like the idea. I don't think the nock will fall off, as the tip of the slots, on both the Easton and the Carbon Force nocks are tighter at the ends...

Help please?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i am no expert but i think most use .21 for center serving, my buss cable was reserved with crown and we used .18


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

it needs to be a balance between # of string strands and serving diamater. # of strands determined by what string material is being used and bow poundage. Once string is made serve an inch or so of serving, and test fit the nock. Improper nock fit will be detrimental to group size! 
Slap test will give good indication of nock fit, nock arrow on serving and slap string beside arrow from 3-4", arrow should fall to ground. Center serving should be reserved with the next smaller size serving for failed test.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooohh... Thanks!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

you can also "pad" under the serving by laying on one or two short sections of string material and serving over it.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*serving*

this is what I like 20 strands .25 serving 24 strands .21 serving


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks all for the wisdom


----------

